# Winter Project: Cheap dollhouse kit to LS house



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

My winter project:


I found this inexpensive dollhouse kit on Ebay and took a chance.





Once assembled, its certainly big enough for LS but its really toy level detail and will require alot of additional work to make it presentable. So thats what I get to do this winter, to turn the sows ear into a silk purse.
 










The detail pics show what I'm talking about for toy level of detail, this will be in the back of my indoor layout against the backdrop wall so it doesnt have to be perfect, just presentable. I'll be using various card stock materials and balsa wood detailing. 

Pics as it progresses.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks like a great start of a fun project. I'm looking forward to the progress.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Would that I had the room for something like that. It'd be the height that would bring me problems, more than anything else.


----------

